

I Hate Open Source Software - Why Open Source Sucks - saurabh
http://www.grumpynerd.com/?p=132

======
runjake
Not everyone has the grace and skill of Maddox; this person, trying to emulate
Maddox, being one of them.

------
highace
This is great.

"Open Source nerds don’t have the discipline to write documentation because
it’s no fun. Writing new code is fun." - as I discovered when trying to learn
how to use the last 2 open source frameworks I came across.

~~~
smacktoward
This would be a more compelling complaint if proprietary software generally
came with detailed, clearly written documentation. Which most of the time it
doesn't.

In the worst cases, the proprietary software vendor expects you to pay to get
access to the kind of not-end-user-oriented-but-still-useful documentation
(like an API reference) that open source projects publish for free.

In other words, it's not that open source software tends to be poorly
documented, it's that _software_ tends to be poorly documented. At least with
open source software you can go and look and the source code to figure out the
stuff the docs leave out.

~~~
snogglethorpe
My complaint with a lot of proprietary documentation is that although it
_exists_ , it's often almost information free...

E.g., for a function called "void ReverseDirection (x)", the doc says
"Reverses the direction of X", without _any_ mention of context, possible
issues, subtleties, ... just a mechanical statement of the obvious.

------
fein
This wouldn't be so hysterical if I didn't have a guy in my office that has
made every single one of these arguments in the past.

and this gem:

>Flaviu Flav:

>Are you still wearing those clocks around your neck? Those were fly.

I love it when the lines between satire and reality blur into an
indistinguishable smudge.

------
chmod775
I realized it's satire after this paragraph: “Well Grumpy Nerd maybe you’re
just not smart enough for Linux…”

~~~
SwearWord
It's not satire

------
Codhisattva
To expand on the 2nd type of open source software - corporations love FOSS
because they get a huge amount of value at little cost. FOSS coders undervalue
themselves and should get paid what they are worth.

Don't believe that? Ask Apache how many companies that rely on httpd for their
entire revenue stream have contributed anything at all.

~~~
mpyne
> FOSS coders undervalue themselves and should get paid what they are worth.

I do open-source coding with a completely non-related day job to keep
proficient and because I like building software. What should I bill per hour?
Who should I bill it to?

As far as I'm concerned I'm already making value from my code, I certainly
don't need others swooping in to tell me what I should and shouldn't charge
for it.

------
bediger4000
This is so wrong it isn't even false. Direct experience contradicts every
single assertion GrumpyNerd makes.

~~~
smacktoward
_Remember Ruby back in 2006? (Or just Rails if you’re a cool dork) oh you
couldn’t turn a corner without some douche-canoe evangelizing the wonders of
this horrible little fad framework and how it was going to revolutionize
delivering software and services to the web and like the Segway Scooter of
computer science… BAM in 2011 no one uses it._

Nobody was using Ruby in 2011? Really? _Really?_

It's not even worth going through and picking out all the mistakes, really. I
feel bad about even having taken the time to pick out the one above. It's like
beating up the fat kid on the playground.

------
dtwhitney
Not sure if this is meant to be funny, but it is in any case

------
GrumpyNerd
Peasants,

Grumpy Nerd likes it when you link the indisputable brilliance of his blog
from this shitpile of a website.

-Grumpy

------
joyinsky
Is stupid not to use it given sometimes is high quality and it's free. There
is nothing cheaper than FREE!

------
MetaCosm
I can't wait for his Metro review. As that article was year+ old -- his Metro
rage shall be epic.

